# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Koliko ste dana nakon termina rodile i na koji način?

## Irchi

Primjećujem da je praksa u našim "divnim" rodilištima da se bebe koje su prenesene cca desetak dana ili manje od termina prema ZM, porađaju u 99 % slučajeva indukcijom iako nema nikakvih naznaka da nešto nije u redu. I onda ti porodi budu strava i užas, doživotne traume za mame i zasigurno i za bebice.

Cure koje ste prenijele, koliko dana, nakon termina izračunatog prema ZM ste rodile i da li je porod bio induciran ili ste rodile carskim rezom?

----------


## leonči

Moj doktor na S.d.-u je bio izrazito protiv indukcije, al već  2 tjedna nakon termina poroda je nešto dr.Naznake da nesto nije u redu se tada mogu ukazati iz casa u cas, a doktori ne vole riskirati i ja ih razumijem, a vjerujem da ni ja ne bih htjela da sam toliko prenjela.

----------


## upornamama

10 dana prije, indukcija

----------


## ivona

Prenjela i rodila bez indukcije.
Prvi put  14 dana - po ZM termin 13.5 rodila 27.5 
Drugi put 13 dana - po ZM termin 10.6 rodila 23.6 
( bila sam naručena 23.6 u 8h na carski, al u 7h sam već  rodila....)

----------


## blis

Prenijela 5 dana i rodila bez indukcije. Ali mislim da to nije bila namjera osoblja nego su me jednostavno zaboravili, pa je ispalo sasvim dobro i bez ikakvih dodataka i intervencija.

----------


## Erin

Prenijela 6 dana i rodila bez indukcije i carskog!

----------


## aries24

prenijela 6 dana, vodenjak sam puknuo

----------


## summer

> Prenijela 6 dana i rodila bez indukcije i carskog!


Isto ovako.

----------


## AdioMare

Prvi puta prenijela 4 dana i rodila uz drip.
Drugi puta prenijela 4 dana i rodila bez indukcije.

----------


## ana.m

Prvi put prenjela 4 dana i rodila uz drip, vaginalno.
Drugi put još čekam...

----------


## Eci

Prenjela 10 dana i rodila prirodno. Nisu ni razmišljali o carskom, ali sam dva dana kasnije bila naručena na indukciju. Porod je bio za poželjeti, trajao je 3 sata od prvih trudova koji su počeli kad sam bila već 4 prsta otvorena.

----------


## dorotea24

Prenijela 9 dana nakon termina i zbog lošijeg CTG-a otišla u rađaonu bez trudova. drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, 11 sati sve ukupno, ali nije bilo strašno.

----------


## yasmin

> Prenjela 10 dana i rodila prirodno. Nisu ni razmišljali o carskom, ali sam dva dana kasnije bila naručena na indukciju. Porod je bio za poželjeti, trajao je 3 sata od prvih trudova koji su počeli kad sam bila već 4 prsta otvorena.


ovako i ja!

----------


## andrea

prenijela 14 dana; indukcija

----------


## Barbi

Čuj, anketa ti je samo za one s jednim porodom.  :Grin:  
Ja sam prvi put prenijela 10 dana i rodila prirodno i vrlo brzo.
Drugi put sam prenijela 6 dana, rodila prirodno i vrlo, vrlo brzo.  :Smile:

----------


## Andora

prvog prenijela 7 dana - prirodno otvaranje + drip
drugo prenijela 7 dana - prirodno otvaranje + drip

----------


## Mrki

prenijela 10 dana, dobila svoje trudove, niko mi nije ni spomenuo indukciju

----------


## Romina

termin-05.07.05
rodila- 29.06.05

puknuo vodenjak ali sam završila na carskom

----------


## ribica tina

1.put-prenijela 10 dana,nakon 15h trudova,ništa otvorena,puknuo vodenjak i dobila drip
2.put-na termin,12h jakih trudova,ništa otvorena,otvarali me silom i probili vodenjak,drip...
3.put-prenijela 9 dana,14h trudova,niš otvorena,rekli da neću roditi,a ja se otvorila i rodila kroz manje od sata kako su to rekli  :Mad:

----------


## Rency

prenjela 13 dana,indukcija
za prvi porod nije bilo traumaticno

----------


## Iva

1. put - prenijela 7 dana - dobila trudove, ali su bušili vodenjak
2. put - prenijela 7 dana - vodenjak je sam puknuo, čekali su da sve krene prirodno  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

Prenijela 7 dana (po mojoj računici to i jest bio termin), rodila prirodno, u kadi.

----------


## TinnaZ

II porod - prenijela 6 dana, borila se rukama i nogama protiv indukcije, rodila na kraju poluprirodno (na samom kraju poroda prokidanje vodenjaka)

----------


## znatizeljna

Prenijela 7 dana, vodenjak sam puknuo

----------


## mikka

prenijela 15 dana, indukcija, rutinski paket, ne zelim se svog poroda uopce sjecati  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

4 dana, prirodno

----------


## studeni

Cure, prenijeti znači "prebaciti" punih 42tj. Prema literaturi nije potrebno forsirati porod prije 42.tj ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom.
Trudnoća normalno traje 38-42 tj i svako dijete rođeno u tom razdoblju je terminsko dijete.
Svaka koja traje dulje od 42tj je i službeno prenešena trudnoća.
A vidim da računate prenošenje odmah nakon 40.tj

Ima li koja da je stvarno rodila prenešeno dijete? nakon 42?

----------


## Elly

Nisam mogla glasati, jer mi je ginekolog-porodnicar na porodu napisao procjenu da sam rodila tocno na termin.

Po racunici moje ginicke, rodila sam 6. dan od termina, no, po mojoj racunici (jer znam koji je bio najplodniji dan i da je bas to bio dan zaceca; planirali smo bebu) sam stvarno rodila tocno na termin. 

Eh, da: prva beba, vaginalno.

----------


## Anvi

Trudove sam dobila točno na termin, rodila dva dana kasnije (36 sati trudova).

----------


## cokolina

je li neka od vas "slagala" datum zadnje M kako bi pomakla datum termina kako ne bi forsirali porod prije vremena...?

naime, ja sam cula taj cudan savjet, samo ne znam koliko je to pametno?!

jel netko cuo za to?

----------


## mikka

> Cure, prenijeti znači "prebaciti" punih 42tj. Prema literaturi nije potrebno forsirati porod prije 42.tj ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom.
> Trudnoća normalno traje 38-42 tj i svako dijete rođeno u tom razdoblju je terminsko dijete.
> Svaka koja traje dulje od 42tj je i službeno prenešena trudnoća.
> A vidim da računate prenošenje odmah nakon 40.tj
> 
> Ima li koja da je stvarno rodila prenešeno dijete? nakon 42?


ja sa 42+1 nisam imala naznake da bi mogla uskoro roditi pa su me spicili na indukciju  :Sad:

----------


## studeni

Ja znam za to, ali znam da je to bilo zbog prethodnog (lošeg) iskustva.  Što je najbolje, uzv se s tim slagao i bilo je sve ok.

----------


## berlinka

8. dan od izračunatog termina, prirodno. Spominjali jesu da ćemo još malo čekati, a onda indukcija, a ja sam stalno ponavljala da ne želim indukciju dok je sve u redu s bebom i sa mnom...

----------


## TinnaZ

Studeni, imam pitanje:
- meni je termin bio 27.07., a rodila sam 01.08. (termin se računa za 40. tjedan je li tako)
- po tome ja nisam uopće prenijela, jer 3 dana poslije termina, nije 3 dana prenešeno dijete
- navaljivali su na mene i izluđivali me "prijedlozima" za indukciju još prije termina, teškom mukom sam se doupirala tim "preporukama"
- nakon poroda piše mi Tjedni gestacije 41, Farr/Procjena gestacijske dobi 40

kaj to znači?

----------


## andrea

> Cure, prenijeti znači "prebaciti" punih 42tj. Prema literaturi nije potrebno forsirati porod prije 42.tj ako je sve u redu s mamom i bebom.
> Trudnoća normalno traje 38-42 tj i svako dijete rođeno u tom razdoblju je terminsko dijete.
> Svaka koja traje dulje od 42tj je i službeno prenešena trudnoća.
> A vidim da računate prenošenje odmah nakon 40.tj
> 
> Ima li koja da je stvarno rodila prenešeno dijete? nakon 42?


ja nisam nakon 42. tjedna, nego su me inducirali 14. dan, znači , točno 42. tjedan; zbog tlaka, ali ne mogu reći da su do tada išta forsirali ili mi pokušali sugerirat indukciju

----------


## Romina

rodila 29.06.05-carski
termin 05.07.05

----------


## Minda

rodila 27.05.2007. - prirodno
termin 26.05.

----------


## nicky

Termin za mog prvog bebolina bio je 13. 07. Prenijela 4 dana. Rodila vaginalno, prirodni trudovi 17.07. Sada mi je termin poroda 22. 06. Doktor veli da sam dolje potpuno nezrela, te drži da ću i ovaj put prenijeti. Čak bih to i voljela jer ne bih htjela roditi za vrijeme ovog produženog vikenda. Imam dojam da će svi koji rade biti nabrušeni. Isto tako ne bih dopustila da mi rade indukciju. Obavijestit ću vas kako što je na kraju bilo.

----------


## tryxy

termin 24.09. 
rodila 26.09.
prirodno

----------


## Serpentina

Prvi izračunati termin: 19.2. 
Drugi izračunati termin: 22.2.
Termin prema prvom UVZu: 1.3.
Rodila 6.3, bez dripa i ičega, uz epi naravno. Voda je bila zelena.
Moj izračun je bio oko 6.3, no naravno, tko sam ja da to znam :/ 

Kolegica danas prenesla tjedan dana, nešto je bolucka pa je (na moj nagovor) otišla u bolnicu. 
(Od Ck do Ri je usred gužvi duuug put)
Što mislite, ako ne krene kako treba (dakle do sutra ujutro) hoće li inducirati?

----------


## TinnaZ

hoće, da ju skinu s brige

----------


## Serpentina

Poslali su je doma :/ 
Nisu normalni.
Iako i ja mislim da do prave prenešenosti još ima, frka me hvala jer je nas 6. dan nakon termina zadesila plodna voda...  :Mad:

----------


## jadranka605

dva tjedna od izračunatog termina (ne po mom) - indukcija (+prokidanje vodenjaka)

----------


## TinnaZ

> Poslali su je doma :/ 
> Nisu normalni.
> Iako i ja mislim da do prave prenešenosti još ima, frka me hvala jer je nas 6. dan nakon termina zadesila plodna voda...


 neće joj dijete ispasti ne boj se, bolje svakako da su je poslali doma, nego da su je prislili na porod.

----------


## kasiopeja

41+1,
 svi vikali da ja nemam trudove ,da sam prvorotka pa neznam kaj je to.. a onda puko vodenjak na hodniku i dva sata kasnije rodila..  pa kad mi nisu vjerovali!  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Tinna, ne bojim se, ali je do bolnice sat vremena + gužva. 
A indukcija se uvijek može odgoditi.

----------


## Rene2

10 dana prenijela - indukcija koja je krenula skroz krivo i na kraju završila na carskom   :Sad:  

Djelomično je i moja krivnja, jer sam inzistirala da me porodi moj ginekolog, koji je pratio cijelu trudnoću, kako je on taj dan bio dežuran, a sutradan išao na GO (inače bi on došao meni na porod bilo koji dan, da je bio u gradu), a ja se od Prostina nisam otvarala ni malo, tako je porod induciran dripom, nakon kojega sam se otvorila jedva 3 prsta, a imala trudove svakih 2 minute, beba je krenula krivom rotacijom i to je bio razlog za carski.

Danas bih sve drugačije napravila.

----------


## TinnaZ

> A indukcija se uvijek može odgoditi.


 teoretski da, ali kad si u bolnici, i ako nisi baš čvrst karakter, nije to tako lako.
Osim toga ako je zdrava trudnica, bez naznaka poroda, pitanje da li imaju mjesta i sredstava da leži u bolnici.
Bolje da je doma, nego da prođe pakao poroda na silu. A ako se i porodi u sat vremena u autu, biti će od rijetkih sretnica koje nisu osjetile što znače pravi trudovi ... zacahtavamo topic, neću više.

----------


## paws

41+4 tjedna
otvorena pola prsta
carski, radi veličine bebe, R je bio 4660g i 57cm

----------


## jenny

ja sam prenijela 7 dana,krenulo je samo,ali sam nakraju dobila drip.

----------


## scardona

prenjela 12 dana, al ipak rodila prirodno  :D 
zadržali me u bolnici nakon pregleda 11. dan jer sam bila otvorena 4cm ali bez trudova, i naručili za indukciju ujutro u 6:30, tu noć u pola 1h mi puko vodenjak (valjda od straha da ge ne buše) a rodila u 2:45

----------


## sandy2006

Prvi porod 40 + 6,carski,nisam se otvarala,beba se više nije čula,voda zelena,težina bebe 5290 g.
Drugi porod 40 + 6,vaginalno,spontano prsnuće vodenjaka,drip + epi,težina bebe 4350 g.

*TinnaZ* imala si termin kada i moja mama i rodila si na datum kada i moja mama -mene-   :Kiss:

----------


## rica

5 dana nakon termina došla na kontrolu, gdje ctg označava jako mali broj otkucaja srca moje mišice, probali normalan porod s dripom (bila otvorena 3 prsta)prokinuli vodenjak nakon čega stanje sve gore i gore, obavljen hitni carski rez, hvala Bogu moja je mišica u redu.

----------


## k.m.

10 dana nakon termina , rodila carskim rezom.neznajuči što je to trud jer ga nikad nisam osjetila ,a otvarala se nisam ni za prst .

----------


## Karlova_mama

10 DANA NAKON TERMINA, PRIRODNO. IMALA SAM DIVNOG DOKTORA KOJI JE ZA PRIRODAN POROD.

----------


## MGrubi

> 10 DANA NAKON TERMINA, PRIRODNO. IMALA SAM DIVNOG DOKTORA KOJI JE ZA PRIRODAN POROD.


jel može ime?
u kninskoj bolnici dežuraju i ginekolozi iz šibenske, zato pitam

----------


## Felix

curke, samo jedna ispravka: *prenijele ste samo ako ste rodile vise od dva tjedna nakon termina*
rodjenje djeteta unutar dva tjedna prije *i poslije* termina je potpuno normalno i ocekivano.

----------


## Linda

Prenijela 4 dana, bez indukcije, porod krenuo pucanjem vodenjaka.

----------


## Felix

dakle rodila si u 43. tjednu?

----------


## Linda

Ne,  :Embarassed:   nego sam pisala prije nego sam pročitala tvoj predzadnji post.

----------


## polonca

prenjela 18 dana po njihovom, naručena na indukcijski iako sam ih uvjeravala da je fulan termin i sa bebom je bilo sve u redu

----------


## Felix

sve ok linda  :Smile:  

zelim samo naglasiti da je *potpuno normalno i 'jednakovrijedno' roditi npr. 9 dana prije termina ili 9 dana poslije termina* - prenesenost pocinje tek 2 tjedna nakon termina. ako je s bebom sve u redu, zaista nema razloga forsirati indukciju samo zato sto je termin prosao.

----------


## mikka

e moja felix da sam to znala prije..  :Sad:  
mene induciralo na pocetku 43. tjedna, a od 41+3 sam bila u bolnici gdje su mi se svi doktori iscudavali kako sam potpuno zatvorena (bila sam glavna atrakcija, mos mislit kak mi je to bilo super), kako se ne otvaram, nemam nikakve trudove, te ovo, te ono..  :Rolling Eyes:  
a ctg cijelo vrijeme uredan. bas si zamjeram sto se nisam vise obrazovala  :Sad:  .

----------


## nicky

> Termin za mog prvog bebolina bio je 13. 07. Prenijela 4 dana. Rodila vaginalno, prirodni trudovi 17.07. Sada mi je termin poroda 22. 06. Doktor veli da sam dolje potpuno nezrela, te drži da ću i ovaj put prenijeti. Čak bih to i voljela jer ne bih htjela roditi za vrijeme ovog produženog vikenda. Imam dojam da će svi koji rade biti nabrušeni. Isto tako ne bih dopustila da mi rade indukciju. Obavijestit ću vas kako što je na kraju bilo.


Evo, javljam se kako sam i obećala. Ovaj put porod mi je krenuo točno na dan termina 22.06. Počela mi je curiti plodna voda nakon blagih trudova ujutro oko 8. Predvečer sam rodila mog momčinu, bez ikakvog dripa i sve je bilo za pet. Dan prije poroda sam bila potpuno zatvorena, a sutradan u bolnicu sam došla dva prsta otvorena i otvaranje je teklo vrlo brzo. Super je što u bolnici ništa nisu ubrzavali, zahvaljajući mom doktoru koji mi je vodio trudnoću. Svima želim tako lijep porod.   :Heart:

----------


## kekita

"42 tjedna, nema se više što čekati gospođo.."
prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epi

----------


## angelina1505

42 tjedna, ali se indukcija nije nikad ni spomenula. Kad bih ja pitala kad će to više dr. Blaić bi mi reko :" Nema koja nije rodila   :Grin:  !"

Moji trudovi 22h, a drip zadnja 2h.

----------


## TABITA

1. Prenjela 10 dana
2. prenjela  6 dana

U oba slučaja javili se prirodni trudovi i rodila bez dripa.

----------


## DORA

prenijela 7 dana. rodila prirodno Od prijema u bolnicu do poroda trajalo 5 sati. Inducirani porod.

----------

